# [SOLVED] Polskie literki po raz kolejny

## pbm

Zapewne temat ten przewijał się tu wiele razy, ale próbowałem już wszystkiego i nadal mam problem...

Problem jest taki, że nie mam polskich literek (nie mogę pisać, a w tekście pojawiają się krzaki) w terminalu (urxvt) (w konsoli wszystko ok) jeśli odpalam go z launchera w awesome. Jeśli odpalę urxvt z jakiejś innej sesji urxvt wszystko jest ok...

Po kolei:

```
$ cat /etc/locale.gen

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```
# locale-gen 

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/2) Generating pl_PL.UTF-8 ... [ ok ]

 *  (2/2) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ... [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

```
 $ locale -a

C

en_US.utf8

pl_PL.utf8

POSIX
```

```
$ locale

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
$ eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US.utf8

  [3]   pl_PL.utf8 *

  [4]   POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)
```

Wszystkie bashrc/bash_profile itp, są domyślne bez żadnych zmian. Dodatkowo kiedy odpalam digikam dostaję komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> Your locale has changed since this album was last opened.
> 
> Old locale: UTF-8, new locale: ISO-8859-1

 

Po odpaleniu go z poziomu urxvt jest ok. W czym problem? Dodam, że LC_* są tak samo ustawione w urxvt w przypdaku odpalenia go z launchera jak i z innego urxvt.Last edited by pbm on Sat Jan 18, 2014 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

A próbowałeś przez plik ~/.XResources?

Garść linków:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/90088/xterm-cygwin-setting-vtfonts-truetype-fonts-utf8-encoding-utf8-fonts-set-by

http://kb.mit.edu/confluence/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=3907291

Niestety od dawna nie korzystam z XTerma, Urxvt więc nie licz, że podam Ci gotowca. Ale z tego co pamiętam kilka wpisów w tym plik ma zbawienny wpływ na zachowanie tych programów.

----------

## pbm

Problem w tym, że nie chciałbym tak kombinować... Wolałbym raczej dowiedzieć się co powoduje problem i rozwiązać go u źródła, a nie stosować jakieś brzydkie hacki... Do wedle dokumentacji i mojej wiedzy, ta konfiguracja powinna działać (chyba, że gdzieś strzeliłem jakiś głupi błąd, którego nie mogę wypatrzyć)...

----------

## sebas86

Jakie znowu hacki? Ten plik to jedyny sposób żeby ustawić część rzeczy właśnie bez jakiś dziwnych sztuczek, plik konfiguracyjny jak każdy inny. Sam używałem go żeby ustawić domyślne kolory, rozmiar i font w terminalach. Nie dam sobie głowy uciąć ale z tego co pamiętam kodowanie też wymuszałem bo były z tym problemy.

----------

## pbm

Ale to powinno działać, jedynie z locale właściwym. I pytanie dlaczego jak odpalam urxvt z poziomu launchera awesome to jest źle, a jak odpalę kolejne urxvt z poziomu już uruchomionego urxvt to jest ok...

----------

## sebas86

Sam już sobie odpowiedziałeś. Jeśli LC_* jest takie samo niezależnie jak uruchamiasz to znaczy, że aplikacja korzysta z czegoś innego i czasami rzeczywiście tak jest. Ustawienie zmiennych LC_ nie powoduje, że absolutnie każda aplikacja zostanie prawidłowo zlokalizowana, istnieją jeszcze inne sposoby na ustawienie tego. Chcesz się męczyć proszę bardzo, ale czas już chyba najwyższy sięgnąć do dokumentacji obydwu programów.

Jeszcze jeden link z poradami jak sobie poradzić z ustawieniami obu terminali: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources. Gdyby Ci się znudziło testowanie zaklęć i alchemia.

----------

## pbm

urxvt nie ma żadnej opcji do wymuszania kodowania przez .Xresorces. Zresztą wiem, ze coś w systemie jest źle: digikam także skarży się na problem z kodowaniem. Zanim padl mi dysk jestem pewien, ze oba programy działały ok, bez żadnych kombinacji w .Xresources.

----------

## pbm

Problem udało się rozwiązać w tym wątku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7482850.html

W skrócie:

Problem polegał na tym, że odpalając awesome przez slima użyłem w konfigu slima opcji:

```
login_cmd exec awesome
```

zamiast

```
login_cmd           /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession awesome
```

----------

